
Shaper Origin now taking orders  $2499, ship Jan 2019 - AstroJetson
https://store-us.shapertools.com/?_ga=2.116106958.938715007.1540306765-1875358498.1540306765
======
AstroJetson
I'm pretty excited about this. I've wanted a big CNC machine to be able to cut
plywood parts. But I lack the 10'x6' area to put one in. I can set up on saw
horses in the driveway and cut away. As I get waste on one end I can hack that
section off so I'm not reaching across the entire plywood sheet.

